# ντελίβερι, ντελιβεράς



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2012)

Γιατί οι δημοσιογράφοι των καναλιών προφέρουν το delivery *ντιλίβερι; Έχουν όλοι καταγωγή από συγκεκριμένη περιοχή της Ελλάδας;

Πάρτε και μερικές χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα από το γκουγκλ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

delivery /dɪˈlɪvəri/

Πώς το περίμενες;


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> delivery /dɪˈlɪvəri/
> Πώς το περίμενες;


Πράγματι, εκείνο που τους εμποδίζει να το πουν ντελίβερι όπως όλος ο (ελληνικός) κόσμος, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ντελιβεράδων, είναι η άψογη αγγλική προφορά τους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Λάθος, λάθος. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ευήκοα ελληνικά ώτα αναγνωρίζουν τον ουδέτερο άτονο φθόγγο της αγγλικής και τον προφέρουν [ε] στα ελληνικά. Αυτοί που κάνουν τη ζημιά είναι όσοι ανοίγουν λεξικά προκειμένου να το προφέρουν και, οι ημιμαθείς, αγνοούν τη σημασία του συμβόλου [ɪ], το οποίο βέβαια δεν είναι το ελληνικό [ι]. 
:)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2012)

Την «προληπτική αφομοίωση» την έχει ακουστά κανείς;


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι από άλλο χωριό και εξακολουθώ να μην πιάνω το αστείο, τι ακριβώς συζητάμε; Γιατί λένε ντιλίβερι κι όχι ντελίβερι; Ε, να απαντήσω γιατί δεν λέω εγώ ντελίβερι; Γιατί το ντελίβερι ακούγεται της ίδια σχολής με τον γκρίκ λόβερ. 

Kι ας μην το ψειρίζουμε, γιατί θα καταργήσω τα αγγλικά και θα λέω λιβρεζόν και λιβρεζονάς ο νεαρός που φέρνει τις πίτσες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Μα υπάρχει ήδη ο εξελληνισμένος _ντελιβεράς_ (_του ντελιβερά, οι ντελιβεράδες_). Και, αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια ελάχιστα _ριβόλβερ_, όλοι γράφουν _ρεβόλβερ_. Και _ρεπόρτερ_. Και _ντετέκτιβ_ (ή _ντέτεκτιβ_). Δεν μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να μεταφέρουμε το αγγλικό [ɪ].


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2012)

Πάντως, όταν τελειώσετε να τσακώνεστε για το αγγλικό [ɪ], θα σας βάλω να τσακωθείτε και για το γαλλικό -u- :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2012)

Μα γι' αυτό δεν έχουμε ήδη τσακωθεί; Εδώ μέχρι και για κείνο το περίεργο το γερμανικό ου με τα κερατάκια έχουμε τσακωθεί!


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

H λέξη ντιλίβερι μπήκε στη γλώσσα μας πιο μετά από το ρεβόλβερ (που μπορεί να το πήραμε απο τους Γάλλους) και τον ντέτεκτιβ (προσοχή στον τόνο), δηλαδή μπήκε στη γλώσσα εποχή που όλοι κάνουν αγγλικά στο φροντιστήριο. Όσο για το αγγλικό [Ι], πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό ι είναι παρά στο ελληνικό ε, οπότε παραδεχτείτε το ντελιβεράδες, έχετε ηττηθεί κατά κράτος από τους ντιλιβεράδες. 

Και τέλος πάντων, με κάτι τέτοιες εμμονές αναγκάζετε τον κόσμο να χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο για να αποφύγει την κοροϊδία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> τον ντέτεκτιβ (προσοχή στον τόνο)


Σήμερα είναι ίσως πιο διαδεδομένος ο αγγλικός τόνος, _ντετέκτιβ_. Πάντως, ο Πάπυρος το έχει με τέσσερις γραφές, που υπάρχουν όλες και στο διαδίκτυο, δεν είναι παλιές:

*ντετέκτιβ και ντέτεκτιβ και ντεντέκτιβ και ντέντεκτιβ*


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

...
Λιμερικώς:
Δερ ουάνς γουόζ ε γιάνγκ άιγουεϊ σόουλτζα 
(Σταντ εντ ντιλίβα!)
 Χου γουόζ μπλόκινγκ δε ρόουντ γουίθ ε μπόουλντα
 Μπατ χι γουόζν'τ εφέκτιβ 
Σο χι γουότσντ δε ντετέκτιβς 
Πουτ ιν σακλς χιζ χαντς, λάικ αϊ τόλτζα

Ντον'τ μέικ γιορ σπλιν λιν...
 :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> H λέξη ντιλίβερι μπήκε στη γλώσσα μας πιο μετά από το ρεβόλβερ (που μπορεί να το πήραμε απο τους Γάλλους) και τον ντέτεκτιβ (προσοχή στον τόνο), δηλαδή μπήκε στη γλώσσα εποχή που όλοι κάνουν αγγλικά στο φροντιστήριο. Όσο για το αγγλικό [Ι], πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό ι είναι παρά στο ελληνικό ε, οπότε παραδεχτείτε το ντελιβεράδες, έχετε ηττηθεί κατά κράτος από τους ντιλιβεράδες.
> 
> Και τέλος πάντων, με κάτι τέτοιες εμμονές αναγκάζετε τον κόσμο να χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο για να αποφύγει την κοροϊδία.


 
Κατά κράτος; Εξαρτάται σε ποιο κράτος.

(αρχικές γκουγκλιές)
ντελίβερι: 62.300 
 ντιλίβερι: 14.600 

(τελικές)
 *ντηλίβερι: 283 49
*ντιλήβερι: 6
*ντηλήβερι: 3

ντελιβεράς: 641
ντιλιβεράς: 364 
Δεν κάθομαι να ψάχνω τις άλλες πτώσεις.

Πέρα από τις γκουγκλιές που μπορεί να είναι και πέτσινες, κάθε μέρα το ακούμε, ντε. Όσο για το τι είναι πιο κοντά, ας μην ξεχνάμε πως στην Ελλάδα πολύ περισσότεροι έχουν δει γραμμένο το delivery ή DELIVERY απ' όσους έχουν ακούσει ή έχουν δώσει σημασία στην προφορά του delivery, και η εικόνα του Ε δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέoς παράγοντας, για τον Μήτσο και κατ' επέκταση για όλους. Μην πιάσουμε τώρα και το μπλε ή μπλου ή bleu...


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Ego epimeno oti me kati tetia anagazete ton kosmo na pigeni pros to latiniko alfavito.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

Ma opou kai na paei, den ton anagazoume emeis, monos tou paei ki emeis akolouthoume, sti glossa toulaxiston.
Δεν ξέρω γιατί να διστάζει κάποιος να γράψει ντελίβερι επειδή ξέρει ότι προφέρεται ντιλίβερι (ή κάπως έτσι) και να καταφύγει στο delivery.
Σε έντυπα ψωνισμένα, ναι, το βλέπεις. Όμως και τον lord, λόρδο τον κάναμε κι ας μην έχει καμία σχέση με τη λόρδα (και, γμτ, δεν διανυκτερεύει η παράδοσις κατ' οίκον, να μου φέρει μια special σπέσιαλ ο πιτσαμπόης).


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE, me to latiniko alfavito grafeis delivery kai katharizeis sto grapto, alla pos to les? Oso kai na 'nai, prepei na mporeis kai na to peis kapos! Ego pantos diliveri den to echo akousei pote.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Το λες διανομή κατ'οίκον ή αποφέυγεις να πεις για οτιδήποτε σχετικό. Ή μιλάς συνωμοτικά, με ευφημισμούς κλπ. 

Μ'άλλα λόγια δε βλέπω γιατί πρέπει να αισθάνεται ενοχές κάποιος που λέει αυτό εδώ ντιλίβερι.

Και επί τη ευκαιρία το i και το ɪ στο διεθνές φωνητικό αλφάβητο ειναι τόσο κοντά όσο το να λέει ένας έλληνας ομιλητής το ι με το στομα αδειανό ή γεμάτο ή το να έχει βγάλει λόγο δέκα ώρες και να έχει κουραστεί, δηλαδή διαφορά που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να την αναφέρουμε. Μήπως πρέπει να ασχολούμαστε με αυτούς που εμπνευσμένοι απο τη διαφήμιση λένε τοˈtrædʒɪk τράτζικ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> H λέξη ντιλίβερι μπήκε στη γλώσσα μας πιο μετά από το ρεβόλβερ (που μπορεί να το πήραμε απο τους Γάλλους) και τον ντέτεκτιβ (προσοχή στον τόνο), δηλαδή μπήκε στη γλώσσα εποχή που όλοι κάνουν αγγλικά στο φροντιστήριο. Όσο για το αγγλικό [Ι], πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό ι είναι παρά στο ελληνικό ε, οπότε παραδεχτείτε το ντελιβεράδες, έχετε ηττηθεί κατά κράτος από τους ντιλιβεράδες.
> 
> Και τέλος πάντων, με κάτι τέτοιες εμμονές αναγκάζετε τον κόσμο να χρησιμοποιεί το λατινικό αλφάβητο για να αποφύγει την κοροϊδία.



Τι λες καλέ; Δηλαδή όταν μεταγράφεις I και i, θα τα αποδώσεις και τα δυο με γιώτα; Δεν ακούγεται το πρώτο πολύ πιο κοντά στο έψιλον; Ειδικά όταν είναι δίπλα-δίπλα με i ή stressed I, η ηχητική διαφορά είναι ξεκάθαρη (γιατί κανείς δεν πρόκειται να μεταγράψει "λεβ" το live).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Πάντως, εγώ όπως όλος ο περισσότερος ελληνικός κόσμος, το λέω "ντελίβερι" και "ντελιβεράς".

Σε μία άλλη περίπτωση, παρόμοια, που έχει επικρατήσει κατά κράτος και όλοι προφέρουν το Deree College ως Ντιρί, εγώ που έχω ζήσει τους γνήσιους Αγγλόφωνους στο σχολείο του γιου μου (που πήγαινε 6 χρόνια στο ίδιο συγκρότημα γυμνάσιο-λύκειο), ξέρω ότι δεν το προφέρουν ως "ι", αλλά ως ένα πιο άφωνο "ε". Δηλαδή πολύ πιο κοντά στη σωστή προφορά είναι το Ντερί, παρά το Ντιρί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2012)

Καλημέρα,

Ομολογώ ότι έχασα την ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση και έτσι μπορώ να προσθέσω ότι δεν είχα ποτέ μου σκεφτεί πώς το προφέρω σε ελληνόφωνο περιβάλλον. Αφού στραμπούληξα αρκετά τη γλώσσα μου, κατέληξα ότι το προφέρω *και με τους δύο τρόπους*, ανάλογα με τη χρήση, την περίπτωση και πολλά άλλα. :) Συνήθως, πάντως, ντι-λίβερι. Ζόρρυ. ;) Εκτός, αν παραγγέλνω. Από το ντε-λιβεράδικο της περιοχής.

Αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Ε όχι, Δόκτωρ, και να ζητάς συγγνώμη για την προφορά μιας ξενικής λέξης! Λίγο ακόμα και θα με κάνετε να πιστέψω πως υπάρχει πιο άσκοπη ματαιοπονία κι από τη συζήτηση για το τελικό νι...  Ντιρί-ντιρί το πάτε!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ε όχι, Δόκτωρ, και να ζητάς συγγνώμη για την προφορά μιας ξενικής λέξης! Λίγο ακόμα και θα με κάνετε να πιστέψω πως υπάρχει πιο άσκοπη ματαιοπονία κι από τη συζήτηση για το τελικό νι...  Ντιρί-ντιρί το πάτε!



Όλο και κάτι θα υπάρχει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2012)

Είναι τα στανταράκια για να ανεβάζουμε την τηλεθέαση... :)  :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλο και κάτι θα υπάρχει...


Hellegennes, στο θέμα τής μεταγραφής/αντιστρεψιμότητας λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε μεταξύ μας οι παροικούντες τη Λεξιλογήμ. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα σε πράγματα όπου ΔΕΝ τα βρίσκουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2012)

Καλά, τότε...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Στατιστικά από εφημερίδες:
ντελίβερι 842
ντιλίβερι 73

Η Αλεξάνδρα αναρωτήθηκε για την «παραφθορά», ο Ζαζ το εξήγησε («προληπτική αφομοίωση» — φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι κάνουμε πλάκα σε σχέση με το ρόλο της αγγλικής προφοράς ή της φωνητικής μεταγραφής), τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο και τις εφημερίδες είναι πειστικά και ενδιαφέρον θα έχει πώς θα βάλουν τις λέξεις τα λεξικά όταν θα τις βάλουν.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 6, 2012)

Εγώ σκέφτομαι γιατί δεν παραδειγματιζόμαστε από τους σαλονικιούς και λοιπούς βορειοελλαδίτες που λένε ''_πακετάς_''. Και τέρμα η ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Αρκεί να μη γίνει κι αυτός _πακιτάς_ επειδή το packet προφέρεται [ˈpækɪt]. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι με αυτόν τον _ντιλβερά*_σκέφτομαι το τραγούδι που ετοίμαζαν οι Απαράδεκτοι για να το στείλουν στη Γιουροβίζιον (Δαιμάνε, βιδεάκι!), στο οποίο αντικαθιστούσαν όλα τα φωνήεντα της Μαντουβάλας με «ι»:
_Μιντιβίλι, ιγίπι γλικί μι_


____________
*Ωραίος ο πακετάς!


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Μέχρι να μπει στα λεξικά βλέπουμε. Τότε ίσως διορθώσω κι εγώ τη λανθασμένη προφορά μου, μην ακούγουμι χουριάτα. 
Το πιο ασφαλές πάντως είναι για μένα, αφού θα με χαρακτηρίσετε χωριάτισσα και δε λέει, να αναφέρομαι σε διανομείς και διανομές. Τότε θα το ακούτε και θα λέτε κοίτα οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού, πώς διατηρούν την ελληνική γλώσσα (αυτό το είχα ακούσει σε συνέντευξη που ο ερωτηθείς έλληνας του εξωτερικού είπε ότι πήγε για ακρόαση κι όχι για οντισιόν, πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν ήταν ο λόγος της επιλογής του η έλλειψη επίδρασης από τα σύγχρονα ελληνικά αλλά το ότι φοβήθηκε μην του κάνουν κριτική για το πώς λέει το οντισιόν). 

Α, ναι, και για το Ντιρί, για το πώς το λένε οι Έλληνες δεν ευθύνεται η επωνυμία του νομικού προσώπου ή το πώς αυτοδιαφημίζεται το μαγαζί; Γιατί εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν μεγαλώσαμε όλοι οι Έλληνες στο νομό Αττικής και δεν είχαμε κανέναν λόγο να αναφερόμαστε στις ιδιωτικές σχολές των Αθηνών, είχαμε τοπικές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αρκεί να μη γίνει κι αυτός _πακιτάς_ επειδή το packet προφέρεται [ˈpækɪt]. :)



Γιατί αυτό θα ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με τη λογική που λέει ότι το ɪ του deliνery προφέρεται ε.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 6, 2012)

Πρώτο πρώτο! Αν και όλο είναι ρεσιτάλ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

ντελή verglas = τρελυαλόπαγος  (προσοχή, γλιστράει σαν τρελός)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

...
Ξεκαθαρίζω πρώτα ότι δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου το θέμα. «Ντελίβερι» το λένε οι περισσότεροι, «ντελίβερι» κι εγώ, όμως όσοι το λένε ή το γράφουν «ντιλίβερι» ούτε με ενοχλούν ούτε θα τους ψέξω, εκτός αν το κάνουν για να πουλήσουν μούρη ότι έτσι το λένε στας Ευρώπας. Σ' αυτούς - στους οποίους η SBE δεν νομίζω ότι συγκαταλέγεται, απ' ό,τι έχω δει στη Λεξιλογία - έχω πολλά και διάφορα να τους τρίψω στη μούρη. Άσι που είμι ου τελευταίους που θα απαξιώσει τοπικές προφορές και ιδιώματα. 

Μόνο που, να, στην Ελλάδα τρώμε «πίτσα» και «μακαρόνια», στην Ιταλία «πίττσα» και «σπαγκέτι». Επί της ουσίας, ας τον λένε όπως θένε αυτόν που μας τα φέρνει σπίτι, αρκεί να 'ρχεται γρήγορα, να μην τα τρώμε παγωμένα. 
Κι όποτε δεν έχουμε τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνουμε, ας ντιυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα, και δώσ' του μπίρι μπίρι και ντίλι ντίλι το καντήλι, dilly-dally deli. Μακάρι να είναι τέτοια τα θέματα που θα μας απασχολούν.

Κι τώρα, διμουνίους :devil::
- Όταν θα σφίξουνε κι άλλο τα πράγματα και θα ψάχνουμε τη βινζίνη μι του τ'φέκ', θα τονε λέμε *ντεληκανή*, αφού θα κάνει ντλβρι με τα πόδια, και τότε θα προτιμούνται κανιάρηδες, μακρύκαννοι. Μπόνους, η σύνδεση με την παράτολμη οδήγηση τον παράτολμο τρόπο κυκλοφορίας των πακετάδων. Προσοχή στους κατσουκανιάρηδες όμως, μη μας κλέψουνε στα ρέστα. 
- Άκυρο, πάλι πρόβλημα θα 'χουμε με την προφορά του, νι και λι ή gni και gli;
- Βρε, δεν το κάνουμε *νταλαβεράς* να σώνουμε; Αφού νταλαβέρι κάνουμε μαζί του, δοσοληψία στην πόρτα μας. 
- Όχι, μη, θ' αρχίσουνε πάλι: «Όχι 'νταλαβεράς'! 'Νταρεαβεράς', αφού έτσι είναι το ιταλικό απ' όπου προέρχεται».
- Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι, συγγνώμη, Ρωμιοί!

Για το «συνωμοτικά» που γράφει η SBE στο #17, μετά τη γενίκευση της κόντρας ντελιβεράδων-ντιλιβεράδων:
- Παρακαλώ;
- Γεια σας. Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Κάνετε... χμφ... 
- Απ' όλα κάνουμε, κύριέ μου, και πίτσες και μακαρονάδες και σαλάτες, ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξή σας.
- Όχι, δεν ήθελα να πω αυτό. Πώς να το πω όμως; Πώς το λένε, ξέρετε... αυτό που έρχεται ένας με το μηχανάκι και τα φέρνει σπίτι;
- Ααα, ντελίβερι; Βεβαίως. 
- Βρε ασταδιάλα, που θα μου πεις εμένα τέτοια ακατανόμαστα! Καλύτερα να μείνω νηστικός παρά να βάλω τέτοιο πράμα στο στόμα μου!
- Συγγνώμη, δεν ήθελα να σας προσβάλω. Και ντιλίβερι κάνουμε, αν το προτιμάτε.
- Έτσι μπράβο! Φέρτε μου λοιπόν μια πίτσα ντιλικατέσεν, με μπόλικο άνηθο, very dilly, ντιλίβερι.
- Κι πί να σας τι φίριμι την πίτσα;
:twit:


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

:clap::up:


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2012)

Δαεμάνε, ακόμα γελάω!


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Τώρα γελάω με άλλα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5042-Ελληνοαγγλική-βάση-κύριων-ονομάτων&p=144893#post144893
Ελπίζω να μη σκεφτεί κανείς να γράψει _ντηλίβερι_ ή _νταλίβερι_!


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τώρα γελάω με άλλα:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5042-Ελληνοαγγλική-βάση-κύριων-ονομάτων&p=144893#post144893
> Ελπίζω να μη σκεφτεί κανείς να γράψει _ντηλίβερι_ ή _νταλίβερι_!





daeman said:


> ... ντηλίβερι: 283 49, *ντιλήβερι: 6, *ντηλήβερι: 3 ...



Τι κανείς; Πενήντα είναι τελικά, μείον αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω χτες που έψαχνα. Πάω να το αστερισκώσω.


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2012)

http://www.sveod.gr/images/stories/afises/delivery_02_2012.jpg


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2014)

...
Πανούσης: Παραγγελία πίτσας στο μέλλον







Aaron Russo: _America Freedom To Fascism_ - Pizza Order






Ούτε τον αριθμό ταυτότητας δεν άλλαξε, για δε το υπόλοιπο νούμερο ούτε λόγος.


----------

